# Regulador equivalente a 7805 pero mas eficiente.



## sokoloko (Jun 17, 2008)

Hola amigos,

Soy aficionado al aeromodelismo, y quiero transformar 8v de dos LIPO en 5V.

El amperaje no es problema pues no creo q el consumo sea superior a 400mA.

Bien mi problema es que el integrado 7805 segun tengo entendido es bastante antiguo y tiene una perdida de potencia bastante elevada (para el uso en aeromodelismo, no para el uso común), y me gustaria saber si conoceis algun equivalente o regulador mas evolucionadoo y con un menos consumo.

Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 18, 2008)

Regula a 5v con un LM317.


----------



## sokoloko (Jun 18, 2008)

Gracias por la respuesta MaMu,

He estado mirando el LM317, y el esquema el tmb facil seria cuestion de añadir solo un par de resistencias a este regulador.

Lo que no se, es si de esta forma me duraran mas las baterias q con el 7805, hay alguna forma de medir "lo q se pierde" usando un 7805 o un lm317?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 18, 2008)

si no me equivoco el lm es un regulador serie variable.....
igual que el fijo.

la i. que circulara sera la que te pida la carga.

la P que desaprovechas es la I. consumida * la V. que cae en el regulador .
en ambos casos.

o sea que es lo mismo.....imaginate que tu aparato consume 8v * 400mA y listo.

algo mas eficiente seria algo tipo switching que made pulsos a un capacitor y controle la salida o con un transformador.....pero para lo que estas pidiendo .....es medio .....a pedo.

saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 18, 2008)

hechale un vistaso al tps5450 de texas, es un regulador switching buck de altas prestaciones hasta 5A de salida, alto rendimiento y todo metido en el mismo encapsulado, solo falta el diodo de freeweeling y el inductor de salida que puede ser tipo radial muy chiquito ( funciona en 500khz) es encapsulado tipo soic 8 con powerpad. un cañito.


----------



## sokoloko (Jun 18, 2008)

Ufffff!   

Os agradezco el interes pero me empieza a sonar a chino. Fijo q lo q comentais mejor, pero como lo desconozco y encima suena a mas caro, mas pesado, y mas componentes.....va a ser q me quedo con el 7805 en encapsulado pequeño y a correr.....  las bobinas y yo no nos llevamos bien!

Aun asi, muchas gracias por la ayuda, un saludo!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 18, 2008)

no es mas pesado, es muy chiquito, lleva solo 2 resist, el integradito de 8 patas, un diodo, una inductancia y 2 capacitores, todo smd, las bobinas las podes comprar hechas, son tipo como una resist de carbon de 1/2W y el diodo puede ser un 1n5819 tiene el mismo formato que un 1n4004 y las perdidas que tendrias serian de al rededor de 100mW, (rinde al rededor de 95%)


----------



## sokoloko (Jun 18, 2008)

Gracias hazard_1998 por la aclaracion,

Lo mirare a ver pero....con mi pulso de tocar panderetas y soldadura smd.....   lo veo por lo menos complicado....tengo claro q seria la mejor opcion....pero creo q no la mas comoda, (soy un poco manazas, jeje).

Esperaremos a q saquen un integrado como ese con todo integrado (si es q se puede alguna vez), jeje!


----------



## mariachy (Jun 18, 2008)

ta entrete el bicho ese del tps5450 pero aca en chile por lo menos nadie lo tiene... un poco dificil de encontrar pero esta interesante el funcionamiento con la inductancia... pero tengo una duda... el datasheet dice que da hasta 5 amp pero iene unencapsulado muy pequeñin (smd)... como tanta corriente.. o hay que empezar a jugar con transistores?

salu2


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola.
Usa el 7805, su consumo de polarización en el peor de casos no llega a 7mA, dicho de otra manera, sin carga consume menos de 7mA.
Si usas el LM317, con R1=220 ohm, R2=660 (560 +100) ohm, la corriente de reposo (sin carga) será de 5.6 mA.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sokoloko (Jun 18, 2008)

Solo 7mA? juer...... pos lo tengo claro, un 7805 y a correr, yo pense q seria en torno a 40-50 mA.

No merece la pena por 2 mA ni poner el 317 (en este caso claro).

Muchas gracias a todos. Un saludo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 18, 2008)

ojo, consume eso cuando no hay consumo conectado, el problema esta en que si tenes 8V de entrada, y 5 de salida son 3V de caida x 0.4A de salida es 1.2W de consumo propio, en cambio uno switching tendrias 5V 0.4A a la salida y 8V 0.25A a la entrada.
el que pregunto antes, si 5A maximo y no, no necesita transistores a la salida.


----------



## th3_gandaku (Jun 28, 2008)

hechale un vistaso al tps5450 de texas, es un regulador switching buck de altas prestaciones hasta 5A de salida, alto rendimiento y todo metido en el mismo encapsulado, solo falta el diodo de freeweeling y el inductor de salida que puede ser tipo radial muy chiquito ( funciona en 500khz) es encapsulado tipo soic 8 con powerpad. un cañito. 


ps  hazard tiene razOn usa el tps5450 tiene wenisima prestacion !


saludo


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 29, 2008)

sokoloko dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos,
> 
> Soy aficionado al aeromodelismo, y quiero transformar 8v de dos LIPO en 5V.
> 
> ...



Hola, la serie 48005 es la apropiada para poca diferencia en la entrada, osea es mas eficaz regulando en operaciones con baterías.


----------



## Ferny (Jun 29, 2008)

Yo uso bastante el LM2575, es un regulador conmutado que da una salida de 5V y corriente de hasta 1A. En su datasheet encuentras el circuito que necesitas, básicamente necesita un par de condensadores, una bobina y un diodo.


----------



## sokoloko (Jun 29, 2008)

Buenas y gracias por las opiniones.

Tengo algunas dudillas, la primera es si sabeis aproximadamente el precio del LM2575, asi como la forma de hacer o construir la bobina q sale en el esquema o si se puede comprar echa (Resumiendo, por cuanto saldria el circuitillo).

Y segundo si el voltaje de entrada baja a 6 V (q es lo minimo q dan dos LIPO de 3,7) que voltaje tendria en la salida? por q si baja proporcionalmente no pasa nada, pero si pasa a ser cero voltios.....va a ser q no me la juego 

Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 29, 2008)

LM2575 con 6v ya no, necesita 1.4v de diferencia para mantener la regulación, osea hasta 6.4v tira 5v, menos ya no conviene operar porque se alcanza el D máximo del encapsulado, conviene si apagarlo, osea 0v que es justo lo que no quieres.
Quizás te convenga algo buck-boost, que seguiría tirando 5v aunque entre las 2 LIPO muertas no sumen 5v.


----------



## Manonline (Jun 29, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> ojo, consume eso cuando no hay consumo conectado, el problema esta en que si tenes 8V de entrada, y 5 de salida son 3V de caida x *0.4A* de salida es 1.2W de consumo propio, en cambio uno switching tendrias 5V 0.4A a la salida y 8V 0.25A a la entrada.
> el que pregunto antes, si 5A maximo y no, no necesita transistores a la salida.



che, 0.4A son 400mA... 0.004 son 4mA

3V x 0.004A = 0.016W

salu2


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 29, 2008)

manonline, si te fijas en el primer post del señor sokoloko decia
"El amperaje no es problema pues no creo q el consumo sea superior a 400mA. "


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 29, 2008)

Si no quieres tener problemas con las bobinas puedes usar una PTN78000W de Texas, se usan casi igual que los LM317 pero son swicheados, solo le pones un capacitor a la entrada, uno a la salida y una resistencia para ajustar el voltaje de salida, aunque en el datasheet se ven grandes en realidad miden como 2 x 2 cm y no se calientan y para aplicaciones de radiocontrol son buenas por que solo pesan 2 gramos... 

Desafortunadamente si son caras y la corriente de bajo consumo es un poco mas elevada (17mA), 

http://focus.ti.com/docs/prod/folders/print/ptn78000w.html


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 29, 2008)

sokoloko dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos,
> 
> Soy aficionado al aeromodelismo, y quiero transformar 8v de dos LIPO en 5V.
> 
> ...



Hola.
Lo entiendo de este mensaje, es que, quiere saber si el 7805 sin carga, tiene muchas pérdidas, y si es así, saber si hay un equivalente que en reposo (sin carga) tenga poca perdida.
Ya que el circuito con carga no es el problema, ya que consume 0.4A.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jun 30, 2008)

Repito, mira la hoja de datos 78005
Por ser "antiguo" no tiene que ser malo, mira el tiempo que lleva el 2N3055 y lo seguimos usando
cuando una cosa sale bien...para que mejorar


----------



## eidtech (Jun 30, 2008)

Yo en lugar de unir 2 baterias, utilizo una sola (3.6V) en conjunto con un convertidor DC-DC Step-Up (LT1302 de Linear por ejemplo), y tengo 5V a la salida, con una corriente max. de 600mA.


----------



## mariachy (Sep 24, 2009)

revivo el post para darle un cierre...

el usuario pide un equivalente al famosisimo 7805...

aca la respuesta...

existe un linea gemela a la 78xx llamada 78st1xx muy funcional es igual a la que todos conocemos... pero es conmutada...

osea el "78st105" es el equivalente al 7805 pero conmutado

espero sirva la respuesta...

aca en chile lo venden pero como 7805 a secas... pero si lo miden en funcionamiento la corriente de salida siempre es mayor a la de entrada, "por lo general el doble o mas dependiendo del voltage de entrada y la carga" lo que corrobora que esta funcionando como step down...

salu2 espero sirva


----------

